# Odd looking ootheca



## yen_saw (Feb 18, 2007)

I have traded many ootheca before, but these two species looks pretty odd to me :?


----------



## jandl2204 (Feb 18, 2007)

What species has that been sent to you as Yen?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 18, 2007)

Yen,

the first one is _Hoplocorypha_ sp., the second I have no idea, though it will be something very interesting  

I presume both are from Africa ?

Rob.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah bummer, i should have mentioned in my previous post. The ooth from first pic was traded to my from Sweden - Slan. He didn't mention the species name but my guess is Hoplocorypha sp as the ooth looks similar to the pic in Terra typica. I believed his friend collecte the ooth in North Africa.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/194.html

The ooth on second pic was traded from Peru, South America - Christian, it is of Liturgusa sp.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/23.html

I have traded a few Hoplocorypha sp ootheca (along with other unknown species) but most likely they have hatched.






The Liturgusa ooth will hopefully hatch out for me, only time will tell. I have a collection of many ootheca species so this will add to my collection after it hatched (or if never hatched).


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow those look cool.


----------



## Ian (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice Yen! I have always wanted to see one of these ootheca, first saw the species on Terra-typica.

Would be great to see you rear some of these.

Best of luck!


----------



## jandl2204 (Feb 18, 2007)

Indeed it would be nice to see them make another introduction into the hobby.

I believe it was Francisco who last had _Hoplocorypha sp_ nymphs though that was some time ago.

Good luck Yen :wink: .

Lee


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks guy, i will post an update if any of these ooth hatch.


----------

